# HID's vw jetta mk4 gli 8000k 9007 slim ballats 130 shipped



## oscar_vwGLI (Dec 9, 2005)

*HID set vw jetta mk4 gli 8000k bulb 9007 slim ballats $130 shipped*

I have a set of brand new (bulb type: 9007) HID's kit they are 8000k, slim ballasts.
fits all mk4 jettas as far as i know..... check your bulb type
I bought 2 sets for my GLI thinking it will fit in the fog lights but i realize that after i bought them, i have these on my regular headlights and they look awesome the best thing I like about them is that the ballasts are digital meaning the are very slim comparing to the regular square box of others, it makes it easier to install the ballasts anywhere and also this set of HID increased energy saving, prevent fail ignition, easier maintenance, prolong the life of the bulb by 30%. the design is dramatically improved over conventional ballasts.
they include the following:

Slim digital HID ballasts (2)
Xenon HID Bulbs (2)
Direct wire Harness (2)
Warranty manual (1)
Heavy duty heat resistance adhesive pad (2)
straps (2)

Im me if you are interested
$130.00 shipped to the United States











_Modified by oscar_vwGLI at 7:46 PM 5-21-2008_


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

Got pics to show current setup


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: HID set vw jetta mk4 gli 8000k bulb 9007 slim ballats $130 shipped (oscar_vwGLI)*

This might need to go into the classifieds section...


----------



## 1FlyGuyInaGLi (Mar 25, 2007)

LOL - Please post pics (lights on the car)


----------



## Dylan Deekay (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: HID set vw jetta mk4 gli 8000k bulb 9007 slim ballats $130 shipped (oscar_vwGLI)*

Yo im interested in them what color bulbs are they will they fit 01 wolfsburg jetta email me [email protected]


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: HID set vw jetta mk4 gli 8000k bulb 9007 slim ballats $130 shipped (oscar_vwGLI)*

At this point, there is no lighting classifieds section so you can decide to put this in the MK4 classies or the general misc classifieds.....or wherever you would like.
Please re-create in the correct forum. 
Thanks, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

